# 12 shot .22 revolver



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Wonder if this would be considered an "assault" pistol? This should drive the anti-gun people crazy.

Uberti is pleased to introduce a new 1873 Cattleman chambered for .22 LR caliber. 
Featuring a cylinder that holds 12 rounds of .22 LR, Uberti&#8217;s latest development doubles your shooting pleasure with one loading











.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah...I wonder how .22s with tube feeds are going to be considered...they hold 19 and then some.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

That, by the way is a nice looking revolver. The only thing I don't care for are the grips.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Well here in the USSNY tube mags are exempt as they are non detachable. However the pistol, in order for you to not break the law it would have to be carried with 7 bullets and 5 dry holes.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Tad said:


> Well here in the USSNY tube mags are exempt as they are non detachable. However the pistol, in order for you to not break the law it would have to be carried with 7 bullets and 5 dry holes.


Actually, Tad, I spent a little time yesterday looking over the new ban, and have yet to find where this question (revolvers) is addressed.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I would like to read more details on what is / is not being banned, what is considered an assault rifle, ect. I felt as tho the Presidential Memoranda, and Proclamations were not detailed in this information. Where can I find a reliable source to read the details?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Lilith, Tad and Steve are discussing NYS law newly passed and signed into law by our wonderful/less governor.

I couldn't find anything about revolvers either - amount of capacity only deals with detachable units; clips and mags.....


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification. I wonder if NYS is going to be the model for the federal laws as well. Things like this should serve as a reminder that we as voters should care more about our State and locally elected officials.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I keep finding and looseing parts in the new law. Confusing as all get out for the most part. You are right though most the stuff I find is on semi-auto. It's funny there are different rules for assault rifles, assault pistols and assault shotguns. To be honest they probably didn't even think about revolvers that hold more than six rounds. They forgot to put a provision in to allow police to enter a school with a gun and to carry a full mag in their glocks.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

www.governor.ny.gov/2013/gun-reforms-faq 
For a FAQ section of NYS's new NY Secure Ammunition and Firearms Enforcement (SAFE) Act.
Best answers I could find anyway........


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Micheal said:


> www.governor.ny.gov/2013/gun-reforms-faq
> For a FAQ section of NYS's new NY Secure Ammunition and Firearms Enforcement (SAFE) Act.
> Best answers I could find anyway........


(I posted this in your other thread, also, Micheal. It's too good to miss!)

Check out the 'Ruger Vaquero' in the "images of pistols that are not classified as assault weapons" pdf.

Also, one example of the above is the 'Desert Eagle' (they weigh in around 60 ozs). 

Here's what it says in the actual law -


> (C) A SEMIAUTOMATIC PISTOL THAT HAS AN ABILITY TO ACCEPT *A DETACHABLE MAGAZINE AND HAS AT LEAST ONE* OF THE FOLLOWING CHARACTERISTICS:
> 
> (VII) A MANUFACTURED *WEIGHT OF FIFTY OUNCES OR MORE* WHEN THE PISTOL IS UNLOADED...


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Lilith said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I wonder if NYS is going to be the model for the federal laws as well. Things like this should serve as a reminder that we as voters should care more about our State and locally elected officials.


This is part of Cuomo's presidential campaign. He's trying to up-stage Obama, so maybe "O" will try to make the fed bans even worse. :shrug:


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Oops!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I had that same worry. They had an hour long interview with a local state senator from the WNY area. He said the bill is bad but they took out 15 provisions that would have made it worse. Confiscation was part of it but he didn't go into much detail on the other 14 they took out.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Tad said:


> I had that same worry. They had an hour long interview with a local state senator from the WNY area. He said the bill is bad but they took out 15 provisions that would have made it worse. Confiscation was part of it but he didn't go into much detail on the other 14 they took out.


 Yea, got about the same story from my "local" state reps - along with "we voted against it".... got to wonder on how it passed; don't ya think?
Although one local rep said parts are most likely un-constutional, sooooo. Here we (NYers) sit with our thumbs up, ahhh, twidling.....waiting.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

NY senators - 
*Nays (6)
*Bonacic, Farley, Larkin, Maziarz, Nozzolio, Seward

NY Assemblymen
No â 
Barclay, Blanken, Borelli, Brindis, Butler, Corwin, Crouch, DiPietr, Duprey, Finch, Friend, Gabrysz, Garbari, Giglio, Goodell, Graf, Gunther, Hawley, Johns, Jordan, Kearns, Kolb, Lalor, Lope PD, Lupardo, Magee, McLaugh, Montesa, Nojay, Oaks, Palmesa, Raia, Reilich, Saladin, Schimmi, Stec, Tedisco, Tenney, & Walter.
ER â 
Fitzpat, Crespo, & Rivera.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Magazine not detachable.

12 shot. Neat. I have an old top break Iver Johnson Supershot holds 9.:rock:


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

They had my assembley man on the radio today. He said he got a look at the original version that did not make it out of the senate. He said some of the things removed where, confiscation of all assault weapons, limit of 2 guns per house hold, registration of all guns, the police could come into your home to check your compliance too. Apperantly the 4th admendment doesn't mean much to them either. He has a petition up for other NYers out there.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

So just guns with a detachable mag? Cool so this is OK?
http://www.brpguns.com/categories/Semi-Auto-Firearms/XMG-Belt%252dFed-AR%252d15%7B47%7DM16-Upper-Receiver/

This is lega,l not even restricted, in Canada.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

The cylinder can be removed and it is an auto- loader. One trigger pull and another cartridge is chambered. The laws are purposely confusing, allowing any political microbe to determine when to ban any weapon at any time. The gun banner's blur the definition of auto-loader and semi-auto, which are one and the same.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Hollowdweller said:


> Magazine not detachable.
> 
> 12 shot. Neat. I have an old top break Iver Johnson Supershot holds 9.:rock:


"Magazine not detachable."

Nope, nothin' in the law about 'detachable'




> S 38.
> Subdivision 23 of section 265.00 of the penal law, as added by chapter 189 of the laws of 2000, is amended to read as follows:
> 23. "Large capacity ammunition feeding device" means a magazine, belt, drum, feed strip, or similar device, [manufactured after September thir-teenth, nineteen hundred ninety-four,] that
> (A) has a capacity of, or that can be readily restored or converted to accept, more than ten rounds of ammunition, OR
> (B) CONTAINS MORE THAN SEVEN ROUNDS OF AMMUNITION, OR


So, 

Large capacity ammunition feeding device ('drum' or similar device) that has a capacity of more than ten rounds of ammunition OR CONTAINS MORE THAN SEVEN ROUNDS OF AMMUNITION.

Twelve shot is illegal, Nine shot no more than seven.

We'll have to wait and see how they interpret "manufactured after September thirteenth, nineteen hundred ninety-four".

I'm still working on parsing out the law.

Our Iver Johnson Supershots _might _pass muster.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope. Doesn't fall under that class.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Hollowdweller said:


> Nope. Doesn't fall under that class.


Explain, please.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Ross said:


> So just guns with a detachable mag? Cool so this is OK?
> http://www.brpguns.com/categories/Semi-Auto-Firearms/XMG-Belt%2dFed-AR%2d15{47}M16-Upper-Receiver/
> 
> This is lega,l not even restricted, in Canada.


I didn't look at your link earlier, Ross. 

No.



> means a magazine, *belt*, drum, feed strip, or similar device,


----------



## clong (May 9, 2009)

Before any other rule starts the first condition has to be met. If it is not a semi-automatic all other rules due not apply.

Wonder if I can get an AR-15 barrel that is not drilled for a gas block? Which would make the unit a bolt action.


----------

